# Crossover



## DarkElven (Feb 3, 2003)

Just a general comment. Reading these unbelievable imaginative tales has addicted me for some time. There is only one thing I wish I could see (of course it would be impossible but its fun to wish) and that would be some sort of crossover story  
I could see it now, PKitty's group running into the Unusual heroes, etc. Dramatic team up save the world storyline.

*gets lost in his visions*


----------

